# [Sat 20th Apr 2013] Time Tunnel - 2nd Birthday with THE DOWNSETTERS -... (Canterbury Arms - Brixton)



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 10, 2013)

Time Tunnel proudly celebrates a 2nd Birthday with very Special Guests THE DOWNSETTERS.

As well as our Resident DJs playing the very best in Mod, Ska, Soul, R&B and 60s Beat we are very pleased to be joined in Celebration by THE DOWNSETTERS, one of the best bands we’ve seen for a very long time, and not to be missed at any cost.

This 6 piece band from Ipswich play a mixture of original Interstellar Ska & Luna Reggae songs and a select choice of covers ranging from classic 60s film tunes, 2 Tone, old school ska & reggae to blistering ska renditions of punk classics! The Downsetters are currently Signed to the independant label Walt Jabsco Recordings.

http://www.thedownsetters.co.uk/

Tickets £6 on door – reservations can be made in advance with payment.

 Please contact www.timetunnel@hotmail.co.uk for more details

www.timetunnellondon.com


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 8, 2013)

Advance Tickets available here: http://www.wegottickets.com/event/213113


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2013)

Info:

Doors 7pm

DJs - 7pm - 9pm

Band - 9pm - 11pm

DJs 11pm - 2am

£6 entry


----------

